
Are We There Yet? – A deconstruction of object-oriented time (2009) - jtth
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/Are-We-There-Yet-Rich-Hickey/
======
refset
The transcript & slides on a single page: [https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hi...](https://github.com/matthiasn/talk-
transcripts/blob/master/Hickey_Rich/AreWeThereYet.md)

Regardless of Clojure's ultimate fate as a language implementation, I suspect
that the magical combination of `Epochal Time Model + Persistent Data
Structures + Pure Functions` is fairly future-proof.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=938564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=938564)

A bit from 2010:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1315959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1315959)

------
adamnemecek
I think that entity-component-system will replace oop in the near future.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entity_component_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entity_component_system)

~~~
zamalek
Entities are, very broadly speaking, only useful for games. ECS is a type of
composition programming and, I agree, it certainly seems to be a better
approach.

Rust traits are essentially static composition, and Rust seems to be eating
the programming world.

I cannot fathom what a language with dynamic/late-bound/ECS composition would
even look like. Hopefully we get to see some interesting stuff in that space.

